# ISO Basic whole wheat recipe for bread machine



## ntbsnthlrchn (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anybody got a no-frills whole wheat bread recipe?

I just got a new breadmaker/machine, but it only does 2, 2.5 and 3 lb loafs.... It's the black and decker deluxe breadmaker.  

I checked the manual, but there is no basic whole wheat recipe.  I googled for a whole wheat recipe, but they all seem to be for 1-1.5 lb loaf.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 3, 2007)

Bread machines have been making my breads for the past ten years.  I had no intention of ever getting such a machine, until the MIL got me one.  I had mastered a ww loaf in my Toastmaster, but not in my current Zojirushi machine.  So I have recently changed tactics and now have the machine do the kneading, 2 whole kneading cycles, and do the three risings and baking the normal way.  This recipe makes a 2 pound loaf.

1 7/8 cups water
5 cups whole wheat bread flour
3 T. sugar
2 T. dried milk
2 t. salt
4 T. vital wheat gluten
2 T. butter (I use oil)
2 t. yeast.


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Bread machines have been making my breads for the past ten years. I had no intention of ever getting such a machine, until the MIL got me one. I had mastered a ww loaf in my Toastmaster, but not in my current Zojirushi machine. So I have recently changed tactics and now have the machine do the kneading, 2 whole kneading cycles, and do the three risings and baking the normal way. This recipe makes a 2 pound loaf.
> 
> 1 7/8 cups water
> 5 cups whole wheat bread flour
> ...


 

Do you loke your Zojirushi machine Beth,
I got mine last September; it took me a little while to get used to it,but now i am amazed at the great breads that I can make. I had a B&D for years.
I also prefer to bake them in the oven; diifferent texture and crust.
Happy baking!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 22, 2007)

What I like is having a bread machine.  I have arthritis in my hands and have happily relegated certain tasks to machines, namely my bread machine and my sewing machine.  I have given up trying the make the whole loaf of bread in my Zojirushi machine, I can do so much better taking the dough out of the machine after the kneading is completed.  I make bread 2 to 3 times a  week and just could not tolerate yet one more door stop.  So I am not entirely happy with my current machine because I can not just dump in the ingredients and come back 4 hours later to a finished, nicely risen loaf of bread.  But I can produce a beautiful loaf of whole wheat bread, with the assistance of the machine for the kneading and my attention for the risings and baking.


----------

